# Whose army was bigger? Gondor or Rohans?



## krash8765 (Feb 26, 2003)

Even though Gondor is larger then Rohan and they had suffered serious depopulations (if thats even a word) and lost alot of people throughout the third age including the kin-strife, wars with easterlings and the plague they were still the most powerful regoin of men in middle-earth. But were they stronger then Rohan? Gondor was at minimal strength during the War of the Ring and Rohan was probably at medium strength during the War of the Ring. Theoden said he wanted to ride to minas tirith with 10,000 spears instead of 6,000 but they just didnt have the time. So whose army do you think is bigger at the time of the War of the Ring. The mighty gondorians or the rohirrim?


----------



## Beorn (Feb 26, 2003)

Check out this *awesome* thread on the subject.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 26, 2003)

that is indeed a great thread. I've mused on such things, but Jeff shows real scholarship. Cool!


----------



## krash8765 (Feb 27, 2003)

yes he really researched his topics, but what do you think about my question?


----------



## Gwindor (Mar 15, 2003)

If you mean their forces at Minas Tirith. The army of Rohan outnumbered that of Gondor - guarding the coasts against the Corsairs. But doubtless the combined might of Gondor would be greater than that of its ally.


----------



## JeffF. (Mar 20, 2003)

*Gondor's*

At Minas Tirith Gondor's Army was still larger. You can determine this in the Chapters of the Last Debate and the Black Gate. After detaching the 7,000 men to attack Mordor (including 1,000 Rohirrim) and the 3,000 Rohirrim sent against Sauron's army along the road to Rohan Minas Tirith was held by a force at least as great as it had at the beginning of the Siege, which must be at least 5,000 men and probably closer to 7,000. Even if you take a mid-point of 6,000 the total forces of Gondor are several times that of Rohan. Even more forces were said to be enroute from the South. thanks for reviewing my original thread.


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 26, 2003)

*I agree*

But there were also the spirits that Lord Aragorn summend...
Now that was moving...

--------
Poor gimli!!!


----------

